# I passed my 6th gup test



## Lynne (Feb 25, 2008)

on Saturday and my daughter passed her 4th gup test.

I had to break a board with the back kick.  The first time, I missed the board because it was too high.  So, I lowered it and wham.  It was weird to me.  I felt the board break and I heard the board break, but I never saw it happen.  I did look over my shoulder to aim.  

My daughter had to break her board with a jump front kick.  She did great, got it the first time.  And she broke it with the ball of her foot, not the toes.  Some poor person recently broke a board with their toes doing that kick.  Ouch.

I'm really excited.  I get to learn Pyung Ahn Sam Dan and, of course, new Ho Sin Sool and Il Soo Sik Deh Ryun as well as new hand strikes and kicks.

When Master R was tying my new green belt on me, he told me that things were going to become more difficult with spins and balance.  I do have rotten flat fleet.  I hope I can compensate.


----------



## Drac (Feb 25, 2008)

*Congrats Lynne*...I'm sure between you and your instructor you will figure something out...


----------



## crushing (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations!

I've heard a few people refer to Pyung Ahn Sam Dan Hyung as the Chicken Dance form because of the techniques done while returning down the center bar.


----------



## Lynne (Feb 25, 2008)

crushing said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I've heard a few people refer to Pyung Ahn Sam Dan Hyung as the Chicken Dance form because of the techniques done while returning down the center bar.


Lol.  Someone at my dojang mentioned that.  They also said they remember a certain move as, "I'm a super hero!"   When that person performed it, she reminded me of superman...so I can see how she came up with that.

No doubt about it, it's going to be a very different form for me.

Unfortunately, upnorth doesn't have the video posted.  I wanted to see how he performs it.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 25, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*


----------



## Lynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Drac said:


> *Congrats Lynne*...I'm sure between you and your instructor you will figure something out...


Thank you, Drac.

It just means I have to practice a little harder


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## crushing (Feb 25, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Lol. Someone at my dojang mentioned that. They also said they remember a certain move as, "I'm a super hero!" When that person performed it, she reminded me of superman...so I can see how she came up with that.
> 
> No doubt about it, it's going to be a very different form for me.
> 
> Unfortunately, upnorth doesn't have the video posted. I wanted to see how he performs it.


 
LOL!  Yeah, Superman too.  Ask your daughter to play some Soulja Boy _Crank Dat_ when practicing this form then.  Hehe


----------



## JoelD (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations, nice job on your break. That was my last one too. I'll be testing for 4th gup in late March. Good luck with Pyung Ahn Sam Dan, it's a nice little form.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats Lynn keep up the great work.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your daughter, great work!

And welcome back to the board!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2008)

crushing said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I've heard a few people refer to Pyung Ahn Sam Dan Hyung as the Chicken Dance form because of the techniques done while returning down the center bar.


 
Ian Abernethy has cracking Bunkai for those moves, made me look at them in a different light. I prefer the Wado version to the TSD though as there's no leg moves and looks better.

Congratulations Lynne and daughter!!!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## HG1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats Lynne and to your daughter, And as Graig said, Welcome back to the board.


Tang Soo!!


----------



## Hawke (Feb 26, 2008)

Gratz to you and your daughter.

artyon:

WOOT!

artyon:

AWESOME!


----------



## Lynne (Feb 26, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Congratulations, nice job on your break. That was my last one too. I'll be testing for 4th gup in late March. Good luck with Pyung Ahn Sam Dan, it's a nice little form.


Hi Joel.

Good luck with your testing for 4th gup.  My daughter had to break with the jump front kick.  We practiced with a large focus pad and that seemed to help in getting those toes curled back.

Pyung Ahn Sam Dan looks less tricky than Pyung Ahn E Dan.  I look forward to the new moves, should be fun.

Thank you everyone for the congratulations


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratz!!!!!  to you and your daughter!!!!


----------

